# mobb deep



## livinlegend (Oct 29, 2007)

any fans of the older stuff? it really trips me out listening to it stoned like hell on earth & murda muzik & HNIC. they don't call it reality rap for no reason


----------



## chronic420 (Oct 29, 2007)

helll yea.. trippy and spooky samples mixed with a hard beat and genius lyrics...... nothin better


----------



## mondaypurple (Oct 29, 2007)

meow meow.


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Oct 29, 2007)

*Yep. The Infamous....Classic! Shook Ones part 2. was the anthem that summer.*

*Juvenile Hell was ok too. Considering they produced/wrote almost the entire album @ something like 15 or 16 y/o.*

*Nowadays....Theyve made alot of changes to make money. But thats the biz. Old stuff was pretty nice.*

*Those were their later albums/Solo projects you mentioned. They had alot out before then.*


----------



## FilthyFletch (Oct 29, 2007)

Mobb deep was nice they have changed though now they are on G-Unit records which is different. My label and sister label will be putting out new cds from K-solo and Cannibus next year so if your into classic and lyrics check em out.


----------

